# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Quy đinh tập thể hình đúng phương pháp

## odvwnrflxqcs

Tìm hiểu nguyên tắc luyện tập các nhóm cơ trên cơ thể.

 - cơ thể chúng ta có 3 nhóm cơ chính là ngực, lưng - xô và mông - chân. Với những nhóm cơ chính này thì nó sẽ có những nhóm cơ phụ tương trợ cho nó. Với ngực thì có nhóm cơ phụ là vai và bắp tay sau, lưng - xô có nhóm cơ phụ là bắp tay trước và cẳng tay, mông chân có nhóm cơ phụ là quơ phần đùi và chân. Việc tìm hiểu các nhóm cơ chính và phụ sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về tác động lên các nhóm cơ của từng bài tập. tỉ dụ:

 + Khi bạn luyện tập tập cơ ngực thì tay sau và vai của bạn sẽ hoạt động nhưng với cường độ thấp hơn.

 + Cẳng tay và tay trước dĩ nhiên sẽ hoạt động với cường độ thấp hơn khi vận dụng bài tập cơ lưng - xô.

 + Các nhóm cơ mông và chân trong lịch tập thể hình trong tuần sẽ hoạt động tối đa khi tập các bài tập mông và chân.







*trung tâm tập gym*

 Lưu ý: Từ bảng nguyên tắc tập tành các nhóm cơ và việc tránh tập 2 ngày liên tiếp một nhóm cơ thì bạn có thể tự xây dựng cho mình một lịch tập thể hình sao cho hiệu quả và tối ưu nhất mà không phải phụ thuộc vào giáo án hay chương trình tập nào cả.

 Các bạn có nhu cầu mua phương tiện tập thể hình tại nhà như ghế tập tạ, giàn tạ hay ghế tập bụng... có thể tới cửa hàng chúng tôi để tham khảo trực tiếp theo địa chỉ:

 Cuối giờ có thể bổ trợ tập thêm như: đi bộ, chạy máy hay đạp xe… tuỳ vào sức tập của mỗi người. Trước khi tập nên phát động, giúp làm nóng cơ, sản sinh chất nhờn, tránh tổn thương. Trong khi tập, không nên tập theo người bên cạnh mà luôn nghĩ vào động tác mình đang tập và biết cảm nhận cơ.





*tập gym hiệu quả*

 Lịch tập thể hình cho người mới tập.

 Cách chia buổi tập này có thể ứng dụng cho những bạn mới tập, hãy cùng tham khảo lịch tập dưới đây nhé:
 - Lịch chia 6 buổi 1 tuần, các cơ cần được nghỉ 48 tiếng, để được bình phục bắt đầu cho ngày tiếp theo.

 - Thứ 2, 4, 6: Tập ngực, vai, tay sau, bụng.

 - Thứ 3, 5, 7: Tập lưng - xô, tay trước, cẳng tay, chân.

 - Chủ nhật: Dành thời gian cho nghỉ ngơi.

 Lịch tập thể hình cho người tập lâu năm.

 Đối với các bạn tập cường độ cao hơn và mức tạ nặng hơn thì các bạn nên chỉ tập 2 buổi/1 tuần để nhóm cơ đó được nghỉ 72 tiếng:
 - Thứ 2, 5: Tập ngực, vai, tay sau.

 - Thứ 3, 6: Tập lưng - xô, tay trước, cẳng tay.

 - Thứ 4, 7: Bài tập cho chân/mông.

 - Với cơ bụng thì bạn có thể tập vào thời gian cuối của các buổi 2, 4 và 6.

 - Chủ nhật: Dành thời kì để nghỉ ngơi.







 Tuy nhiên không có 1 bài tập nào có thể làm giảm mỡ bụng. Muốn giảm mỡ bụng phải tập các bài tập dùng nhiều nhóm cơ như deadlift, squat, chống đẩy





 - Nguyên tắc là tránh luyện tập hai ngày liên tục cho cùng một nhóm cơ.

 + Với những nhóm cơ tập tành với một cường độ không cao hay nhóm cơ phụ thì bạn có thể cho nhóm cơ này ngơi nghỉ trong vòng 48 h sau khi tập tành 1 đến 2 bài tập/buổi tập.

 + Riêng với những nhóm cơ tập tành với cường độ cao hơn thì bạn có thể cho nó nghỉ ngơi với thời kì khoảng 72 h theo lịch tập thể hình trong tuần sau khi đã tập luyện từ 4 đếp 6 bài tập/buổi tập.

 + rưa rứa, bạn nên cho cơ tay trước và sau nghỉ ngơi khoảng 48 h trong bài tập cơ lưng.

 + nhất quyết không được tập cơ tay trước và sau sau ngày tập cơ vai.

 + Tránh tập cơ ngực, cơ lưng sau ngày tập cơ tay trước và sau.

 + Tránh tập cơ mông và cơ chân trong 2 ngày liên tiếp.

 + Bạn nên tập luyện các nhóm cơ chính trước rồi mới tập đến các nhóm cơ phụ. Riêng cơ bụng thì nên để dành vào cuối buổi tập khoảng 10 - 15 phút và nên tập 3 buổi/tuần.

 + Nên để mức tạ vừa phải sao cho bạn có thể thực hành được từ 8 - 12 lần mỗi hiệp. Không nên để tạ nặng quá hoặc nhẹ quá.

 Kết hợp với chế độ ăn uống

 Mỗi người đến với phòng tập gym đều có mục đích riêng, tuy nhiên, nếu chỉ tập đúng mà ăn uống không đúng cách sẽ không hiệu quả. Muốn việc giảm cân hiệu quả, nên cắt giảm tinh bột, chất béo và ngọt, tăng rau xanh, hoa quả và cá thịt. Tuy nhiên, khẩu phần ăn nên giảm từ từ để cân bằng năng lượng. Còn người muốn tăng cân thì cần bổ sung chất béo, protein như trứng, gà, thịt bò, dầu thực vật, chất béo và đồ ngọt.

 “Khi tập mồ hôi ra nhiều, khiến mất nước, nên việc bù nước trong quá trình tập dượt rất quan yếu. Điều quan trọng nhất là người tập phải biết lắng nghe cơ thể, chọn cho mình những bài tập hiệp từ nhẹ đến nặng, không được cố thử dễ gây chấn thương. Tuần đầu nên tập luyện vừa phải, trước khi tập 1 tiếng phải ăn nhẹ. Nếu bị chấn thương, phải nghỉ ngơi, điều trị cho khỏi hẳn mới được tập tiếp

 Rất nhiều bạn thắc mắc lịch tập thể hình (tập Gym) trong 1 tuần như thế nào để đạt được hiệu quả nhất. Hôm nay Thiên Trường xin san sẻ với bạn về vấn đề này.

 Hầu hết thảy mọi người đều muốn cho mình có một sức khỏe tốt cùng một thân hình cân đối. Để làm được điều này thì tập thể hình là một phương pháp mà bạn chẳng thể bỏ qua. Nhưng tập thể hình với một lịch tập như thế nào để đạt được hiệu quả cao nhất thì không phải ai cũng biết. bữa nay, Thiên Trường xin phân tách cho bạn hiểu rõ nguyên tắc tập những nhóm cơ trên thân thể và giới thiệu giúp bạn lịch tập thể hình chuẩn hạp với từng đối tượng.

 Điều quan yếu, người tập không nên sốt ruột tính từng ngày, mà muốn hiệu quả, phải là cả quá trình hằng tháng, hằng năm tập luyện. “Hiện nay, hồ hết các phòng tập đều có lịch tập rất rõ ràng. Chẳng hạn, thứ 2 tập phần ngực, tay sau; thứ 3 tập xô, tay trước; thứ 4 tập chân, vai, chân…

 Ví dụ, tập ngực phải cảm thấy ngực nhức, tập tay thì tay phải đau, tập bụng thấy bụng nóng ran. Hoặc muốn chạy, đi bộ giảm cân, nên giữ phong độ thẳng lưng và đặt gót chân xuống trước. Hít thở đúng cũng tác động tốt đến việc giảm cân” - HLV Tiến phân tách.

 Nếu ví các nhóm cơ như một cỗ xe, thì cơ bụng chỉ được coi là xe phân khối nhỏ, còn cơ đùi, lưng là xe phân khối lớn. Xe phân khối lớn sẽ đốt nhiều năng lượng hơn xe phân khối nhỏ.

----------

